# '03 Jetta w/ Monsoon CD/Cassette



## vautin (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,
I was hoping someone could help me out... I've been looking on and off for the last year trying to figure out how to connect an iPod (now iPhone) up to my unit w/o disconnecting the truck CD changer.
I have an '03 Jetta with the double-din Monsoon CD/Cassette HU, with the stock CD changer in the truck.
I had found a few devices that would allow the changer to pass through, and had a switch that you could run out to the console... but none of these supported the double-din connectors!
Any help would be appreciated!


----------

